# Phrag. St. Peter



## SlipperFan (Feb 9, 2009)

Eric Young ‘Mt. Millais’ AM/AOS 4n x longifolium v. hinksianum


----------



## John M (Feb 9, 2009)

A beautiful blooming! Wonderful!


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 9, 2009)

Another super Phrag Dot! I hope you have a show coming up!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 9, 2009)

Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 9, 2009)

:clap: _STUNNING PHOTO!_ :clap:


----------



## phrag guy (Feb 10, 2009)

very nice


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 10, 2009)

Lovely!!!!!


----------



## Rayb (Feb 10, 2009)

Looking good Dot. Mine is in bloom also 

Ray


----------



## Grandma M (Feb 10, 2009)

I love the colors in St. Peter. It's beautiful, and I think I should go check on mine.

Marilyn


----------



## Elena (Feb 10, 2009)

Wonderful display, Dot!


----------



## shakkai (Feb 11, 2009)

Very beautiful, Dot! I have a division of Saint Peter 'Cornish Cream' - I think I need to go check it now!!


----------



## TyroneGenade (Feb 11, 2009)

The shape and poise of the flowers so appealing I'm tempted to say "perfect". I gotta get one of those!


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 12, 2009)

great blooms and pict.!!!! Jean


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Feb 15, 2009)

Nice flowers and I relly like the photos!


----------



## P-chan (Feb 15, 2009)

Beautiful! What a nice display! :clap:


----------



## toddybear (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm soooo jealous!


----------



## rdlsreno (Feb 15, 2009)

Excellent Photo composition Dot!!!:clap:


Ramon


----------



## Gilda (Feb 19, 2009)

:drool: Gorgeous !!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks, everyone. I'm hoping this will still have good blooms for our show next weekend.


----------

